# Grey Water Recycling Systems helps Grey Water Use - Reuse UltraGTS Australia



## ultragts1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Grey Water Treatment System Australia greywater-recycling-system
Ultragts is modern state of the art Grey Water Treatment, Grey Water Filtration, Grey Water Recycling Systems, Grey Water Tank, Grey Water Recycling Systems, Grey Water Recycling System, Grey Water Reuse, Grey Water Use, Wastewater Australia, Grey Water Treatment, Grey water, Grey Water Systems, Grey Water Systems, Grey Water System, Grey Water System, Gray Water Systems

The ultraGTS is a state of the art Greywater Treatment System employing the latest in Membrane Technology and UV Disinfection. Don't waste it&#8230; recycle it! The availability of water in suitable quantities is an essential part of a civilized way of life and with erratic weather patterns and intermittent rainfall; Grey water recycling is far more efficient than relying on rainfall. Grey water represents 70 to 80% of the water generated by your household so it makes sense to recycle this scarce and precious resource. The ultraGTS is a modern state of the art Grey water Treatment System which has undergone rigorous testing by Authorities and far exceeded all water quality standards. Getting advice on Grey water has generally been as grey as the water itself. Most questions are answered with "I'm not sure" or "I'll try and find out" and the best one "the plumber will know". If this all sounds familiar then you have come to the right place. Wastewater is what we do and Grey water is a major part of the Wastewater World. The most important aspect of being able to re-use or treat your Grey water is being able to access it. That is why at Wastewater Australia we have developed the concept of "Grey water Ready".

Having over 20 years of National & International experience in the wastewater industry we are well equipped to provide you with all of the answers to your Grey water harvesting needs and will recommend the appropriate solutions.OR Call us 1300 856 237

More information can be found online at ultragts[.]com[.]au/greywater-recycling-system[.]html


----------

